# Out the top: Submerged to Emersed



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a couple plants that I know can do this. 
Ammannia Senegalensis, Rotala rotundifolia and Ludwigia repens. I think I have a couple others but these are the ones I want to focus on. 

The question is, I know the Ammannia will loose the submerged leaves which isn't a bad thing but what about the other two? Do they keep the submerged with the emersed or do they loose the submerged leaves also? The ammannia is ok but I want the other species I grow this way to keep their submerged growth. 

Also, Cabomba, I know it is a true aquatic but it will flower at the surface, or is supposed to. Will it start to loose the lower leaves because of the dedication to flowers and possible seeding? 

Also, not to sound like this isn't a good place to find information but I would like to know if there are any links to sites or forums that really discuss Emersed growth in depth. Hopefully I can bring back enough information to help others here coined with personal experience and hopefully success.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I provided L repens a trellis to grow on out of the water and it did; soon after everything below the water, except roots, died away. I think part of the problem was that there wasn't enough light getting to the base of the plant. I'm trying again, this time with the aquarium getting some sunlight from the side to see if I'll be able to keep the submerged leaves.

I'd also like to know if there are any sights discussing emersed growth as I seem to be groping blindly with my efforts.


----------



## wiste (Feb 10, 2006)

> Also, Cabomba, I know it is a true aquatic but it will flower at the surface, or is supposed to. Will it start to loose the lower leaves because of the dedication to flowers and possible seeding?


It is not so much that they loose the leaves, but rather that the plant grows really fast and has fewer leaves on the stem.
Usually, the stems that bloom tend to look lanky.
This is a photo I took today. The stems going over the lotus are the ones that are blooming.










They can get to the point where they have many aerial leaves and have very few submerged leaves.
This is a picture of a stem that would no longer stay planted.









Usually they send out a few aerial leaves. Here is a top view picture of a stem that sent over a dozen.









I posted some photos of the flowers in the following thread.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/general-aquarium-plants-discussions/15700-cabomba-furcata.html?highlight=cabomba+furcata


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

I think letting 3-5 shoots hit the surface would be really cool. The flowers would be a nice addition to the tank and maybe I can get them to produce seeds. Nice account of the changes it goes through.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Of those 4 species, I've had L. repens, R. rotundifolia, and C. furcata float on the surface and produce emersed growth.

Only letting broad leaf stellata grow out of the tank at the moment, and like the other 3 species mentioned above, it has both emersed and submerged growth on the same stalk. I'm just waiting to see some flowers...


----------



## fish_4_all (Jun 3, 2006)

That is sweet growth! If I get anything near that I would be ecstatic.


----------

